# Electricity Going Up Yet Again



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

:rainT TV Tonight :- On 15.10.2011 The New Price Tariff will be announced 
Some pundits think the increase will be 30%

Next step :- Riots in Portugal


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Ingles said:


> :rainT TV Tonight :- On 15.10.2011 The New Price Tariff will be announced
> Some pundits think the increase will be 30%
> 
> Next step :- Riots in Portugal


Just announced up another 15% in UK. 

Riots in UK????? No thanks we have already had ours

Rob


----------

